# full plan or module at a time?



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

my girlfriend and i are working on a 7'x11' "around the room" layout at my dads house. most of the work will be done at her house though. my question is would it be better to design the entire layout on say anyrail or rts and then break it into modules or should we just start with a section and build a module and work from there outwards?. im having trouble getting my ideas to work out in rts so im getting anyrail to see if it helps...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'd say its a mix of both - design how your surface breaks into modules (you are after modular transportable layout right?) and then map your trackplan as whole.

and in case you run out of ideas, here is helpfull resource - Hear of Georgia group (HOG, lol). they decribe probably the perfect around the room. adopt it to your situation as needed.

http://hogrr.blogspot.com/2009/11/welcome-to-heart-of-georgia-hog-layout.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd certainly have a good idea of how it was all going to look before I started actually designing sections and building them!


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

definetly have an idea what it looks like first. thought you were changing from a L shape to a surrond track


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have a picture of it in my head. i need to lay the table out and go from there breaking it down i guess.. thanks.

hence the "around the room" rob. lolz


----------

